# Ex-Indiana congressman claims he was human smuggler



## old medic (8 Aug 2010)

Ex-Ind. congressman claims he was human smuggler

Associated Press
Chicago Tribune 
http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/chi-ap-in-ex-congressman-sm,0,6439985.story



> BLOOMINGTON, Ind. —
> A former Indiana congressman whose career derailed in an alcohol-related crash in 1982 says he spent four months smuggling Brazilian families across the Canadian border in hopes of finding better lives.
> 
> In an online book about his experiences, Joel Deckard, 68, calls the eight trips he made into Canada with undocumented Brazilian workers and their families in late 2007 and early 2008 "the most interesting of my life."
> ...



Article continues at link

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/chi-ap-in-ex-congressman-sm,0,6439985.story


----------

